# Options in Screen Printing Tagless Labels



## nicksandiego (Aug 26, 2013)

Ciao everyone!

Looking to add my label to my shirts via screen printing. What are the options these days if I wanted to do it myself? Most of the threads on this are pretty dated.

1. Sorry if this sounds dumb, but is it possible to send a design to someone who creates the screen? Then I could continually use this same screen for the labels.

2. What about the DIY kits on Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00MHPJ16K . Would these suffice, since labels are such a simple and small design?

3. Anything Im missing? Im not really a fan of the looks of heat transfers.

Grazie!!!


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

nicksandiego said:


> 1. Sorry if this sounds dumb, but is it possible to send a design to someone who creates the screen? Then I could continually use this same screen for the labels.
> 
> 2. What about the DIY kits on Amazon: http://amzn.com/B00MHPJ16K . Would these suffice, since labels are such a simple and small design?


Usually the sellers of such DIY kits also offer creating custom screens. But don't expect prices below €100 :-(



nicksandiego said:


> Im not really a fan of the looks of heat transfers.


Why?


----------



## nicksandiego (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks NBG,
I have a heat press and transfers from transfer express... they just don't look the same as screen printing.... but maybe I will have to give in for just the label.


----------



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

nicksandiego said:


> I have a heat press and transfers from transfer express... they just don't look the same as screen printing


Can you describe the differences a little bit more?

I always thought it's the same quality except the glue below the theme.

Btw here's the service i've used for (maybe you can translate it to Italian):

Siebbelichtung / Belichtungsservice - Siebdruckversand - Der Online-Shop für Siebdruckbedarf, Farbe und Maschinen

i'm sure it's much cheaper in the states...


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you are going to have to get the original label off. That is something to consider. There are certain shirts that are used by the pro's that labels come off easier. Im not sure what brand but im sure someone here does.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Leg cramps said:


> you are going to have to get the original label off. That is something to consider. There are certain shirts that are used by the pro's that labels come off easier. Im not sure what brand but im sure someone here does.


Alo brand usually has a lot of tear away tag shirts. Bella and canvas also have tear away as well. Just search for tear away tags in your suppliers website


----------

